# The garage saga begins......



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Well i have been in my new house now for a month, and i have finally had some time to concentrate on the detailing cave aka garage.

Got the car in quite a fair bit of room in around the car which im happy with,

I have given it a good clear out of most of the crap lol,

So far i have painted most of the walls and the ceiling, still a little bit of painting to do.

Plans are next to order floor tiles, build cabinets to mount on wall, hang mtb up on wall and get it ready for some detailing,

I will keep you guys posted, but heres a few quick pics i took on the phone tonight...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pain in the ass hay painting them bricks feels like never ending


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

It does feel like an eternity, will get there tho, I will get some better pics sometime.


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Looks nice place to work on the car what size is the garage?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Good start!


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers the garage 5.5m long and 2.9 wide, I will keep u posted


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Few more pics i took this morning in the daylight...





































As you can see its working progress:thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Looks well! Wish I had a garage I could actually use my parents house is a "garage" but you couldn't swing a cat in it never mind park a car and buff. Maybe have to make use of the father in law's heated garage to give her the works when university is finished


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah im quite fortunate for the size of it, its quite decieving as the door is a standard size but then it opens up, im just on the hunt for some flooring.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Love the EVO.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers I haven't had chance to detail it yet, it along way from my standards yet haha


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice space and car!


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

It's along way from finished yet haha


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice work mate, wish I'd had space in my garage!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice space, Nice Evo


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice cave in the making :thumb:


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

been out in the garage painting more, its never ending trying to cover these breeze blocks i think im getting there now though, 30litres of paint and walls and ceiling later haha


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a massive pain the **** painting breeze blocks. I really wish I had just paid a plasterer to come in and skim mine. If I ever have to do it again, that's certainly what I would do now.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

The ceiling was plasterboard, piece of p***, I feel your pain though for painting the breezeblocks.


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like a good space mate, should keep you warm and dry while your buffing away

just curious... did you treat the breeze blocks first before painting them? with something like a watered down PVA glue solution? just wondering if this would help?


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

I got taught a little trick weather it works or not, it seems to be, I got advised to paint the walls with trade emulsion, which the first coat is watered down slightly so the breezeblock soaks it up and gives it a good basecoat. Then on with normal strength trade emulsion and its covering it well.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

If the blocks haven't been sealed, they may try and asorb the paint you're trying to put on it. Same with new plaster, it needs a coat of pva glue and water as others have said. Once dry, the new paint should stick hopefully.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking good mate... I've almost finished mine and painting the walls seemed to take an eternity!
Think I finished up with about 3 coats of Smooth Masonary Paint which looks pretty good now.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301469

What are you planning to do with the floor?


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Its looking smart db, im planning on going down the floor tile route, your garage is very simular to mine, the one thing i have noticed is how much lmore light you get bouncing off the white walls.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I put up a couple of strip lights and it seems like daylight in there now! A massive difference.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Where did you get your floor tiles from db?


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

From Mototile http://mototile.com/


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers will check it out


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Picked up a nice shelving unit for some of my detailing gear for the wall, thank god for b&m £19.99 bargain:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Coming along nicely mate.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay mototiles were a tad on the expensive side costing £320 to do the floor, time to scan eBay lol


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Dark_knight said:


> Okay mototiles were a tad on the expensive side costing £320 to do the floor, time to scan eBay lol


Roll of floor covring from costco about 120 i think


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Love these garage threads. Looking good so far, keep it up..
Enjoy


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dark_knight said:


> Okay mototiles were a tad on the expensive side costing £320 to do the floor, time to scan eBay lol


Dont get the ebay cheap tiles mate like the EVA or rubber ones... absolutely rubbish!
£320 is very cheap for PVC floor tiles, you could easily be paying double that from some of the other manufacturers.

I did quite a bit of research when thinking about my garage, getting quotes and samples from quite a few companies.

Settled on Mototile as they seemed the best in cost Vs quality.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay I will have a hunt round and make sure I get PVC tiles, I'm hopefully going to mount the cabinet on the wall later today then I need to look at the lighting situation .


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

finally finished the painting wooo....





































Next on the list is too get the unit on the wall, order some trunking to hide the cables around the top and order the floor tiles.

:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good. That's the worst bit over. Now time for the fun bits


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Its taking shape nicely.

I'm doing a similar project at the moment. Walls painted, floor painted with a damp proof membrane ready for some self leveling compound then floor tiles. Getting the garage rewired and a fuse board fitted at some point too.

(You an MLR member?)


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

I am matey, yeah its getting there slowly haha


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Well i have been working on the garage again,

Got the shelving unit it with some of my products, finished up with the last bit of painting..


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Quite like the shelving units. Where are those from?


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

B and m 19.99 bargain haha


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Dark_knight said:


> B and m 19.99 bargain haha


Bargain indeed. Are they decent quality?


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Not bad i put a few extra screws in just for abit more strength, then used some angle brackets and a bit of timber to support it underneath, does the job.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good mate.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers James


----------

